

Show HN: Goalie – A habit tracker - amozoss
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=willoughby.com.goalie

======
colinhowe
Like it. I'd love to see a way to set a weekly allowance. E.g. I set "eat junk
food" at 0, but really, I want to say I can do it once per week as a treat ;)

~~~
amozoss
Thanks for the feedback! I'm hoping to add occurrence to goals soon :)

------
jk5_
Sweet! I had the same idea recently based only on incremental values. I'm
trying to quit smoking but I still cheat from time to time (I know, this is
bad.) and I wanted to be able to track my progress.

I'll give it a try for sure.

------
tedmiston
I really like this idea. I've been looking for something similar on iOS. I'm
currently going back and forth between two solutions for daily + weekly goal
tracking: (1) Coach.me (formerly Lift), which works well but has a bit
different focus, and doesn't provide a ton of visualization; and (2) simple
tasks on Google Calendars, which is okay on desktop, and not great on mobile,
and not really suitable for goal tracking overall (understandably).

Something fully contained like Goalie but for iOS would be awesome.

------
marcbernstein
Looks great, will be checking this out. One piece of constructive criticism
from the preview images is that the title font sizes are a bit large and that
the different font faces are a little distracting.

Congrats for releasing your app, and kudos for sharing with us here!

~~~
amozoss
Thanks for mentioning the fonts. I try my best, but I'm not that great at
designing. I'll revisit the fonts for my next update

~~~
superplussed
The app looks really useful and props on getting it out there. Another design
related suggestion (especially for an app that features color so prominently)
is to find a good color palette at a site like
[http://www.colourlovers.com/](http://www.colourlovers.com/) and stick with
that. No one should be picking their own colors in 2015 :)

~~~
amozoss
I was aiming for colors to be a way to organize yours goals into categories
and hopefully it isn't too invasive

~~~
Vraxx
At least keep the colors choice as an option if you do change it in any way! I
am using it exactly as you said, to group like goals.

Edit: Plus it adds a little fun to it and makes it feel more personalized imo.

------
de_dave
Any chance of a widget? Currently using "Day Counter" to track days since last
X, but it doesn't have any concept of streaks or goals.

~~~
amozoss
I wasn't planning on it for the 1.0 push, but maybe I'll stick it in as a paid
feature.

------
darklajid
Installed it, will give it a try. And I appreciate the '3 goals try for free'
mode for now.

Exporting the data seems to generate somewhat readable json. Nice and simple.

1) Can I import that again, somehow?

2) Will you try to make sure that this json import/export format will be
understood in versions 4 month from now?

~~~
amozoss
1) Yes, eventually. 2) Yes, any json exported using the app will be understood
in future versions.

~~~
darklajid
If you happen to follow threads here:

Notifications/reminders are great. They'd be even more great if they'd
disappear after me adding to a goal.

Think: 'Remind me at 9 to have breakfast'. Eat. Open Goalie. Swipe right.
Browse HN. :)

10:00 - still seeing a reminder for breakfast that won't go away without
dismissing it manually.

~~~
amozoss
You're in luck. I'm adding the notification dismiss tonight. Great feedback,
thanks!

------
lcswi
Nice, reminds me of Tap Log. I'll give it a try.

Your address seems fake.

It says I can pay to make it adfree, but I was not prompted about a network
permission? Local ads sound like a great idea that keeps your users' privacy.
I don't see any though.

~~~
amozoss
I made it ad-free until after 3 goals. Then it'll show ads (just trying
something different).

------
tonystubblebine
I love it, especially showing the graphs on the dashboard.

------
darkstar999
Constructive criticism - I wasn't sure what the swiping introduction was for.
I think you could explain it a little better.

------
ramses0
Coach.me is similar for iOS.

~~~
tonystubblebine
And web and Android. Goalie looks nice though. (but also, thanks for the
Coach.me mention)

------
vincentbarr
Anything comparable out there for iOS?

------
ivan_ah
I found the UI quite nice, but that after adding a fourth goal ads started
showing up in the bottom ... which ruins the whole experience for me.

~~~
amozoss
Since its my first app on android, I'm still figuring out exactly how I want
to limit things. I'm open to feedback.

~~~
ams6110
I'm not really familiar with Goole Play but I assume it's not too hard to
offer a paid version that's ad-free?

~~~
amozoss
I do offer an in-app purchase to remove the ads. So that is definitely an
option.

------
fredkingham
I would have been willing to pay an upfront fee, but in app purchases is a
massive turn off

~~~
darkstar999
Why? It's actually much easier to try it for free and pay the in-app purchase
if you like it. Otherwise you have to go back to the play store and find the
paid version.

------
banmic99
This app changed my life. I have found a new sense of focus, and it has even
improved my marriage!

~~~
chefkoch
And it also put your kids through college?

